# General (Retired) Hiller's "Leadership"



## dimsum (4 Nov 2010)

I may have missed it on the search, but has anyone else read "Leadership"?  I'm in the first few chapters and it's an easy read with some good points.


----------



## CombatDoc (4 Nov 2010)

I'm hoping to read a few reviews prior to purchasing the book, either on here or on Amazon.  If it comes in a Kindle version eventually, even better.


----------

